# Serious Sanji vs Serious Vergo



## Lycka (May 4, 2013)

*Sanji*


*Vergo*

Mindset: 
Sanji is pissed Nami died.

Vergo is pissed Dolflamingo died.

Location: Tournament in Dressrosa


----------



## Soca (May 4, 2013)

No amount of woman battering infused anger could stop the shattered bones sanji would still get from vergo...so going with vergo high difficulty.


----------



## Imagine (May 4, 2013)

Vergo breaks both legs.


----------



## Mihawk (May 4, 2013)

Leaning to vergo extreme diff


----------



## Furinji Saiga (May 4, 2013)

All out fight, Sanji has yet to show us his full capabilities. 

I would prefer Sanji being smart then Sanji being pissed, in this fight Vergo takes it with extreme difficulty.

IF they were to have another rematch, I think Sanji would win it, though also with extreme difficulty.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 4, 2013)

I think that since Sanji could casually clash with him and we havent seen him go all out yet so by powerscaling right now it is,... Luffy>Law>Zoro>Sanji>Vergo>Smoker(marcelle:)


----------



## Bitty (May 4, 2013)

Vergo wins with seriously high-diff.

like I said in a previous thread..........Sanji clashed with Vergo evenly. He came in & sent Vergo flying with a DJ, which Vergo couldn't react to(or chose not to react to). They exchanged kicks evenly. Sanji broke through his guard & sent him flying with DJ again. Sanji dodged/blocked most his attacks. Vergo gained the slight edge by delivering a powerful kick that fractured Sanji's leg slightly. Even after that, Sanji continued to exchange kicks evenly with him(good endurance)...but Vergo got up from 2 DJs like nothing happened(great endurance)

He's gonna have a hell of time fighting Sanji with Hell Memories activated. Sanji might dance around him for a bit & land more hits but Vergo hits a lot harder & has superior defense. It's basically HM vs Full Body CoA


Neither went all out & Sanji still has much to show us.  I give Vergo the benefit of the doubt because his portrayal in strength was better than Sanji during the Punk Hazard arc.  He showed us a lot more, but after this arc Sanji should take it no questions asked.

oh & Sanji is not defeating Smoker......but i'd be close.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 4, 2013)

Sanji gets the Bamboo.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (May 4, 2013)

Sanji gets every bone in his body broken


----------



## B Rabbit (May 4, 2013)

Sanji loses with extreme difficulty. 

However after Dressrosa I see Sanji getting stronger, so then I'll go with Sanji.


----------



## Language of Life (May 4, 2013)

Vergo is a decent step above Sani in my opinion. Superior endurance and durability win this for him big time.
I would not say extreme difficulty, but definitely high difficulty.


----------



## Quuon (May 4, 2013)

As of now Vergo takes this with extreme difficulty.


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (May 4, 2013)

Sanji uses 20 food buffs and proceeds to stomp vergo


----------



## tupadre97 (May 4, 2013)

Base Vergo extremely high diff. Full body Vergo just regular high diff.


----------



## Extravlad (May 5, 2013)

Vergo high diff.


----------



## Dr. White (May 5, 2013)

This comes down to if you think Sanji's COA enhanced Hell's Memories(it was confirmed by Luffy that he has COA) can defeat Vergo's ultimate COA Armor than Sanji Takes it somewhere between High and Extreme Diff. If not than Sanji loses Mid - High Diff/

I would Say Vergo Wins 9/10 High Diff


----------



## Magician (May 5, 2013)

Meh, I'm giving it to Sanji extreme diff. here.


----------



## Lycka (May 5, 2013)

8Bit said:


> Vergo wins with seriously high-diff.
> 
> like I said in a previous thread..........Sanji clashed with Vergo evenly. He came in & sent Vergo flying with a DJ, which Vergo couldn't react to(or chose not to react to). They exchanged kicks evenly. Sanji broke through his guard & sent him flying with DJ again. Sanji dodged/blocked most his attacks. Vergo gained the slight edge by delivering a powerful kick that fractured Sanji's leg slightly. Even after that, Sanji continued to exchange kicks evenly with him(good endurance)...but Vergo got up from 2 DJs like nothing happened(great endurance)
> 
> ...



My only gripe with that is the fact that Vergo couldn't even touch Sanji, yet Sanji was easily able to get in a few hits. This tells 2 things
1) Sanji is faster, quicker, and more agile
2) Sanji has better COO

The way I see it is while Vergo hits harder, Sanji makes up for it by being faster and able to get more attacks in a certain time frame (analytically speaking of course). This balances the two fighters out and is the reason I see Sanji being able to beat Vergo by wearing him down faster than Vergo could to Sanji.


----------



## LB04 (May 5, 2013)

Vergo with high diff. Maybe extrem if Sanji plays things really smart, but Vergo wins in the end.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (May 5, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I think that since Sanji could casually clash with him and we havent seen him go all out yet so by powerscaling right now it is,... Luffy>Law>Zoro>Sanji>Vergo>Smoker(marcelle:)



Since when was Luffy>Law?

And you have to be trolling or have to be insane to think Sanji is stronger than Smoker let alone Vergo.
Smoker can fight on par with Law who is much stronger than Sanji

Zoro=>Law>Luffy>Vergo>Smoker>sanji


----------



## marco55656 (May 5, 2013)

Strawhats seem to get a ginormous stat boost when they get serious.(look at cp9 how the m3 seemed like fodder until zoro and sanji raped their opponents mid diff, while luffy took his with extreme diff.) Sanji wins no doubt high-extreme diff


----------



## Bansai (May 5, 2013)

I might be the only one thinking this, but I think Sanji as small chance to win this in this state. Experiencing Nami-swan's death would anger him more than anything else in this world. I remember how unbelievably angry he was when he found out that Nami was about to get married to Absalom. If he watches her dying, I can imagine him to be more than just bloodlusted. But it could turn out either way.


----------



## SsjAzn (May 5, 2013)

Vergo with high difficulty at most since Sanji's basically bloodlusted. There's a noticeable gap between the two, but with Sanji bloodlusted, Vergo should have a harder time compared to his last fight with the cook at Punk Hazard.


----------



## GermanShepherd (May 5, 2013)

Virgo will most definitely take this with high difficulty considering that he took Sanji's diable jambe imbued attack head won and remained unscathed. I honestly, can't see Sanji breaking through Virgo's "Full-Body armanent haki"


----------



## Canute87 (May 5, 2013)

Vergo wins.  His body is too tough for Sanji.  The dude broke through smoker's haki with his own,  Sanji can't judge when to block a kick and he can't always parry attacks, not from someone of vergo's level.


----------



## killfox (May 5, 2013)

Sanji looses. Sanjis dj failed to damage base vergo. This is a move that used to be Sanjis go to finishing move. Full body CoA Vergos defense>>>base vergos defense. His bamboo fighting style is already dangerous enough but hes a rokushiki master ontop of that. Thats only going to make him that much harder to beat (tekkai+CoA,  CoA +shigan, CoO+Kami etc) . We never got to see a bloodlusted vergo because he got one shot before he could do anything but sanji isnt law so hed be able to really make use of all his abilities. 

The haki rokushiki master ftw.


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (May 5, 2013)

I would say Sanji has a good chance of winning, especially that Nami died. He goes absolutely nuts, and it isn't even jokingly like usual. He's fuckin mad this time. Also, seeing how Law EASILY one shot Vergo, I would say Vergo isn't as strong as everyone thinks he is. Sanji isn't too, too far from Law, but obviously Law if stronger.


----------



## PrinceUtopia (May 5, 2013)

Sanji extreme diff. Sanji pretty much has to just not take that many hits. Other than the leg breaking sanji was doing better than vergo(matching vergo attacks, pulling in two great djs that sent vergo flying,and dodging for the rest of vergos attacks.) Vergos bamboo is a pain but, so is HM. Since full body haki vergo best feat is getting cut in half by law using him as a argument would just be speculation. So basically I'd say HM puts sanji over vergo.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 6, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> *My only gripe with that is the fact that Vergo couldn't even touch Sanji*, yet Sanji was easily able to get in a few hits. This tells 2 things
> 1) Sanji is faster, quicker, and more agile
> 2) Sanji has better COO
> 
> The way I see it is while Vergo hits harder, Sanji makes up for it by being faster and able to get more attacks in a certain time frame (analytically speaking of course). This balances the two fighters out and is the reason I see Sanji being able to beat Vergo by wearing him down faster than Vergo could to Sanji.



 The first hit Vergo wasn't paying any attention, the second he just let him hit him for the fuck of it. After that he was keeping up with him and overpowering him like it was nothing, how did you come to the conclusion Vergo couldn't touch him or match his speed? Hell he's as fast as Shambles which is faster than even Smoker. He's probably faster than Sanji when you think about it.

Sanji might have better CoO and reactions but thats not gonna save him in the long run.


marco55656 said:


> Strawhats seem to get a ginormous stat boost when they get serious.(look at cp9 how the m3 seemed like fodder until zoro and sanji raped their opponents mid diff, while luffy took his with extreme diff.) Sanji wins no doubt high-extreme diff



Being serious might help his attack power, but not his durability. And we all know how hard Vergo hits. Sanji might get in a few good grill shots and even a hells memories kick but it won't put down Vergo b4 he beats him with just basic attacks. He was stronger than him even without his bamboo, with it it will take no time at all to put down Sanji.


----------



## RF (May 6, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> the second he just let him hit him for the fuck of it.



In other words, the basis of your argument is your awful reading interpretation. 



tupadre97 said:


> overpowering him like it was nothing



He cracked his leg slightly on one instance. Sanji however, sent him crashing into a wall. They were evenly matched.



tupadre97 said:


> Hell he's as fast as Shambles



You mean as fast as Shambles, while Law was getting his heart squeezed.



tupadre97 said:


> which is faster than even Smoker.



Prove it.



tupadre97 said:


> Being serious might help his attack power, but not his durability.



His leg in Diable Jambe form is far more powerful, therefore not as easily crackable.



tupadre97 said:


> but it won't put down Vergo



Prove it.



tupadre97 said:


> he beats him with just basic attacks.



Vergo has to go all-out against Sanji.



tupadre97 said:


> He was stronger than him even without his bamboo, with it it will take no time at all to put down Sanji.



How is a haki enhanced stick suddenly far stronger than a haki enhanced punch or kick ?


----------



## Language of Life (May 6, 2013)

> Sakazuki said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, the basis of your argument is your awful reading interpretation.
> ...


----------



## J★J♥ (May 6, 2013)

Vergo low dif. I can see him one shot while in Hulk mode.


----------



## Kishido (May 6, 2013)

Vergo high dif


----------



## DeathPony (May 6, 2013)

Could go either way but extreme Diff for both guys....

Let this had been Zoro everyone here would've been like "Zoro Mid Diff duhhhh"


----------



## Soca (May 6, 2013)

DeathPony said:


> Could go either way but extreme Diff for both guys....
> 
> Let this had been Zoro everyone here would've been like "Zoro Mid Diff duhhhh"



...

no


----------



## Mys??lf (May 6, 2013)

Vergo wins this with high diff ..


----------



## Doma (May 6, 2013)

I'd give it to Vergo. I don't know how people are coming away with the idea that Sanji was the "winner" of the fight. You can't just count hits and say someone's the winner or loser. He wasn't even using his main fighting style and he still walked away in better condition. 

Anyways, I'm not saying Vergo stomps or anything. It'd definitely be a tough fight but I don't see him losing.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 6, 2013)

This isn't serious, this is bloodlusted. Two different mindsets.

Anyway Vergo would still break his legs.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (May 6, 2013)

Well , for now Vergo would win high-diff but after Dress Rosa (and Sanji going all-out) i see Sanji winning this. He seemed faster ,or at least more agile then Vergo ,who had more brute strength and a better CoA mastery. Also Sanji was not in his best shape after his body got hit by Caesar's attack, so this could also be a factor why the fight went how it went. If he doesn't block Vergo's kicks and just tries to dodge them , i can see him avoiding a crack in his leg. And it depends if HM can break through full-body CoA Vergo.
Funny how Vergo didn't had a single "fair" fight like Luffy vs Lucci ,for example. Against Law he had the advantage at first ,Sanji was wounded  ,Smoker had no intention to win and against Law he acted like an idiot.


----------



## Cheeky (May 6, 2013)

Vergo wins.


----------



## Lycka (May 7, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Vergo low dif. I can see him one shot while in Hulk mode.



    

lolwut?


----------



## tupadre97 (May 7, 2013)

@Sakuzuki

Vergo didn't squeeze his heart when he used shambles and even if he did how does that affect the speed?

Also go and reread the law vs smoker fight, Law was dancing around him and teleporting stuff into him the entire fight. He was clearly faster than Smoker.


DeathPony said:


> Could go either way but extreme Diff for both guys....
> 
> *Let this had been Zoro everyone here would've been like "Zoro Mid Diff duhhhh"*



Of course all ppl do in the OPBD is wank their favorite characters. These aren't even battle threads anymore, they're fuckin popularity contests at this point.


Doma said:


> I'd give it to Vergo. I don't know how people are coming away with the idea that Sanji was the "winner" of the fight. You can't just count hits and say someone's the winner or loser. He wasn't even using his main fighting style and he still walked away in better condition.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not saying Vergo stomps or anything. It'd definitely be a tough fight but I don't see him losing.


 This^


----------



## Lycka (May 7, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Of course all ppl do in the *OPBD is wank their favorite characters*. These aren't even battle threads anymore, they're *fuckin popularity contests at this point*.
> This^



Don't you think Vergo can beat Luffy and Mihawk isn't admiral level?


----------



## White (May 7, 2013)

*He aint beating Vergo*


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (May 7, 2013)

Zoro and Luffy can both defeat vergo, mid diff and high diff respectively. Vergo beats sanji mid diff


----------



## Turrin (May 7, 2013)

Vergo did have the slight advantage in their exchange, but I honestly believe that if it were a death match Sanji would pull out the win in the end.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (May 7, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Vergo did have the slight advantage in their exchange, but I honestly believe that if it were a death match Sanji would pull out the win in the end.



How do you kick when your leg bones are all shattered 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Unless Sanji has regen then he loses to Vergo


----------



## Quuon (May 7, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Vergo low dif. I can see him one shot while in Hulk mode.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 8, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> Don't you think Vergo can beat Luffy and Mihawk isn't admiral level?



Yes Vergo can beat Luffy and Mihawk is admiral level. Whats your point?


Turrin said:


> Vergo did have the slight advantage in their exchange, but *I honestly believe that if it were a death match Sanji would pull out the win in the end*.



Why? How can Sanji beat someone who's faster, stronger, and more durable than him?


----------



## Turrin (May 10, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Why? How can Sanji beat someone who's faster, stronger, and more durable than him?


Unless we assume Sanji was going all out in that brief skirmish with Vergo than we don't know whose faster or stronger. More durable obviously goes to Vergo, but greater durability won't decide the winner as seen against Law. 

As for the reason why I think Sanji would win, it's because I'm assuming that Sanji didn't go all out when he fought Vergo and has another triumph card up his selve which would beat Vergo. Granted this is just a guess.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 10, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Unless we assume Sanji was going all out in that brief skirmish with Vergo than we don't know whose faster or stronger. More durable obviously goes to Vergo, but greater durability won't decide the winner as seen against Law.
> 
> As for the reason why I think Sanji would win, it's because I'm assuming that Sanji didn't go all out when he fought Vergo and has another triumph card up his selve which would beat Vergo. Granted this is just a guess.



Vergo broke his leg in one kick. He's clearly stronger than him. As for speed I say Vergo is faster than him bcuz he is as fast as shambles, which is faster than Smoker, who is about as fast as Luffy, who is slightly faster than Sanji.

Sanji may not have gone out but neither did Vergo. Hell he didnt even use his bamboo or even try and throw a punch. He just used kicks like Sanji and was still stronger than him. Vergo was clearly just toying with him in that fight.


----------



## Turrin (May 10, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Vergo broke his leg in one kick. He's clearly stronger than him. As for speed I say Vergo is faster than him bcuz he is as fast as shambles, which is faster than Smoker, who is about as fast as Luffy, who is slightly faster than Sanji.
> 
> Sanji may not have gone out but neither did Vergo. Hell he didnt even use his bamboo or even try and throw a punch. He just used kicks like Sanji and was still stronger than him. Vergo was clearly just toying with him in that fight.


My interpretation was that Sanji broke his leg hitting Vergo due to Vergo defense not due to Vergo's strength. That seems like a-lot of assumptions to get to whose faster w/o any panel support. Show me the panels proving each one of those links and I may change my opinion.


----------

